

Banks: Credit Card Breach at Home Depot - denwer
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/09/banks-credit-card-breach-at-home-depot/

======
panarky

      This apparent breach may be the same group of Russian and Ukrainian
      hackers responsible for the data breaches at Target, Sally Beauty
      and P.F. Chang’s, among others.
    

Interesting how financial and geopolitical motives coincide for these thieves.
The batches of stolen credit cards are named "American Sanctions" and
"European Sanctions".

By the way, what happened to the supposedly massive state-sponsored breach of
JP Morgan Chase from last week? That attack was also linked to Russia, but I
can't find any updated stories on it.

